# Saturn + SR20DET = ????



## Guest (Mar 4, 2003)

Do any of you think this swap would be possible? I have been looking for information on the SR20DET such as specs length, transmissions but I can't seem to find much around the net. Anyone with any ideas for me? I think this would produce one hell of a bad ass car when it's done though

Saturn Motor









I figure I would have to relocate the battery but i was going to do that anyhow so any ideas for me? I can take other pictures if you guys need more info. 

Justine Ayers
Owner, DomesticSpeed.com


----------



## sentra94xe (May 6, 2002)

Possible? Anything is possible.  This would be quite an investment. My questions is why? You're gonna have to start by making new locations for the SR mounts. You could open a big can of worms on this project...


----------



## Guest (Mar 4, 2003)

Reasons to switch.
Saturn Engine produces a pansy ass 124hp
no parts available beyond pretty much what you see on it in that picture.
I have heard rumors about a kit to do the conversion but haven't see much more than that.
Saturn Engine and Transmission are renoun for problems around the milage it's getting up to and I would rather get some more ponies than stay the same when i have to pull all of it anyhow.

Saturn Engine burns oil like a motha facker no matta what you do to them.

Justine


----------



## sentra94xe (May 6, 2002)

Why not just purchase a used Nissan Sentra or 200sx and put the DET in that? It will be much less work and money for you. This is not a common swap to do, so finding the resources/parts for it will be very tough. I personally do not see a DET going into a Saturn. I'm not here to rain on your parade, I just see this project as a huge long-shot. Someone correct me if I am mistaken, but this would be the first Saturn with a DET I've heard of.


----------



## Slurppie (Oct 15, 2002)

Sorry but there is no way in hell that I see this idea working. In order for the SR20DET to fit, you would basically have to do some major frame and body work. I would say, save the money...go buy a hooker for the night and use the rest of your money on a 240sx and a SR20DET


----------



## Guest (Mar 5, 2003)

As i was asking before, how long is the block on a SR20DET and that kinda info and where can i find it? 

And why do you not think it will fit? Not to undermind but it seems that your just saying NO WAY and not giving any logical reasons why it wouldn't.

The reason I want to do it is to be diffrent im a big fan of Nissan and Saturn and why not combine them. I don't wanna be the typical Saturn guy that goes and puts nitrous and turbo in the Saturn and only gets 220hp out of it.

Justine


----------



## Centurion (Sep 5, 2002)

Yes it's possible if you apply the tried and true formula of time+money=anything is possible. But why not put in a Saturn v6?


----------



## Guest (Mar 5, 2003)

not a sugnificate hp gain for the cost of doing the swap. The V6 is acutally a Ecotec V6 which is totally diffrent since the 1.9 Liter 4 banger in the Saturn is a Saturn only motor.

not to mention there is not enough space for the V6.

Justine


----------



## RiceBox (Apr 30, 2002)

For the price that it is gonna cost you to do the swap you might as well buy a B13 and drop a DET engine in it. You'll have a MUCH easier time doing it, and you'll also get the improve handling of a B13 at the same time. Keep the Saturn as your daily driver, and turn the B13 into a weekend racer.


----------



## Guest (Mar 5, 2003)

I don't think you guys understand what im trying to do here. I don't care how much it's going to cost. I have the money to invest in it... no biggie. Now do any of you have sites with info about the dimintions of the DET and transmission (5speed manual). If I didn't have the money i would not be trying to get into this believe me.

The whole point here is not to do something that everyone in the Nissan or Saturn performance arena has already done! Hell im willing to move the firewall back, change the frame a little whatever it takes to get that baby in there.

Justine


----------



## terry dibler (Aug 28, 2002)

if you dont care about cost then just go buy the engine and do all the measurements you need to. i also see alot of fab work to get it to work.and if it will not work you can then get a nissan to put the engine in


----------



## HKS20DET (Nov 8, 2002)

i dont know but if u do try this i have to swing by and see it with my own eyes. that is gonna cost yer left nut + soul = good luck


----------



## Guest (Mar 7, 2003)

you seem like you have your heart set on the nissan motor but you also said there isnt much available for the saturn which isnt correct. you should try S.P.S. which is saturn performance systems. i have had first hand experience with these people and they are extremely helpful and are able to help you do anything (performance wise) to your motor including turbo pieces. call them and they can hook you up im sure. but again thats if you can seperate yourself from the DET idea. http://www.spswebpage.com/


----------

